# Over the Top? WARNING, graphic image



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Since nobody expressed much interest in my CPR dummy parts, I decided to incorporate some of them into my butcher shop scene. Whadda you think, is this over the top? I don't mind pushing the comfort zone, but there are limits.

_Image removed out of consideration of others. If you haven't seen it by now and just really, really can't go on living without it, PM me and I'll send it to you._


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally, I think it looks really cool


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The WARNING is absolutely what made me look. I love it!!!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Is it pickled?! I love pickled babies feet! And I love this prop.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

the open mouth is perfect for this


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks deeelish! I'll take a couple jars of that, along with the cut of meat of the day... I don't see this as over the top in a bad way, looks like a fitting addition to your butcher shop seen.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Remember: Halloween is made for pi$$ing people off. Pickled Punks have a looonngg history in sideshows...no problems here!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

LOL...apparently you put your question to the wrong crowd. These folks thrive on skeletons, corpses, and other such gory delights. :rolleyeton:

But I can see where some would think it outside the comfort zone...depends on the audience you're playing to. If you're primarily trotting herds of pre-schoolers past it...maybe.

But I like it!!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I tend to be pretty conservative with my haunt, but damn, that is wonderfully creepy.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I don't tend to go all gross out in my haunt either, and I am a parent of two boys, one of which is 6 months old...

That being said, this did kinda send a shiver down my spine.

So, yeah, looks like an awesome prop 

I agree with Debbie5: Halloween props are supposed to make you feel uncomfortable, scared, irritated, sick, etc.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the unanimous support. We are just a private house front haunt, but typically get over 1,500 TOTs of all ages. 

If anyone is interested, I have parts for one more.


----------



## Skarez (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome Prop and a perfect warning which couldn't keep me away!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

spits beer... 
AWESOME


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Eerie and creepy in that stalkerish way, but a pretty cool looking prop. In a butcher shop it would look great. I am not one for the bloody body parts type props, but this shows some real imagination.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Sick! and I mean that with the utmost respect!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Bascombe - I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't do gory in mine either, but I LOVE IT! I've had a few of those CPR faces (I didn't get the whole bodies) and they look creepy on their own. This just looks awesome!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I hope you used malt vinegar in the pickle jar - wine vinegar makes them taste odd!


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

I would keep that on my desk at work year round!! Sick man, SICK!! Great job!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> I hope you used malt vinegar in the pickle jar - wine vinegar makes them taste odd!


Okay, that one made me laugh out loud

This does remind me of a suggestion - a little color in the fluid would give a more authentic look. Not, of course, that I have any direct experience with bottling babies......:googly::jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just wrong. I love it!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

It does have a slight green tint that doesn't show in the pic. I need to get some yellow food coloring.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I think it's sick! In a good Halloween way. I couldn't pull it off in my haunt, but I think its exactly what makes Halloween awesome!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

For personal reasons, babies are one of the lines I will not cross. So, for me this is going too far.


----------



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

I did something very similar one year but added blood.... nobody seemed to mind much. got a lot of "good" comments about how creepy it was.


----------



## Creator (Sep 26, 2011)

That is pretty awesome. I tried to do something similar last year but couldn't find a cool looking baby in time. What's the expiration date on that? LOL...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yup, wonderfully creepy. Mmmm, I'm kind of hungry for a pickled egg. Looks great!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Great prop!!....I'd definitely put that in the morgue scene in my haunt.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

You would think my delicate sensibilities would be offended, but they are not


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I personally like creepy gory stuff but definitely I could see where this could go from Halloween to a murderly uncomfortable changed scene. Maybe turn the jar baby into a little monster, super really gross baby instead of an innocent baby face? :xbones:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Kewl. That's crazy creepy.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool, maybe you can put an empty Gerber bottle next to it.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow, 

Well for us here at the site I don't think it's over the top, but you might get a few angry mothers on this one...


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

kprimm said:


> Very cool, maybe you can put an empty Gerber bottle next to it.


LOL! That is a great idea! Like Butternut Squash -mmm my favorite!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Kinda gives new meaning to the term baby food.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Jaybo said:


> For personal reasons, babies are one of the lines I will not cross. So, for me this is going too far.


I have to agree with Jaybo. It's a bit much for me too. But this is your prop, it might be better if you could change it a bit and make it into an alien or monster.

That's all I'm gonna say about this.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> it might be better if you could change it a bit and make it into an alien or monster.


First, thanks for the comments, on both sides.

Second, I already have a similar sized alien in a jar that will go right next to it.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

looks great. While I'm not sure whether it goes to far, the jars look very authentic. 

I completely lost track of that thread.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Horrendous. Keep it, I (along with everyone else, it would seem) say.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It's funny, but I see the objections are coming from the heart of the bible belt. Not that we are or aren't religious, (heaven knows I'm not) but I know it just wouldn't fly around here. For technical merit and originality you did great. But from someone who worked in a children's hospital for almost 20 years, it hits to close to home. But that's just me. Some people tell me what I do is offensive, so who am I to say? You think outside the box and I find that refreshing.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I have spent a week trying not to be a downer and post my thoughts. But on second thought, I figured I might as well speak my mind, to present all sides.

It just brings up an interesting subject - what are you trying to "do" to your audience, and just HOW considerate are you able to be?

For instance, I won't have any hangings in my yard - if there is the SLIGHTEST chance that someone lost a loved one by suicide/hanging, I don't want to cause them grief. It's just not scary at that point.

I try to stick to a creepy factor that is fantasy - things that couldn't really happen to any of my visitors.

I have lost a baby myself, and couldn't look at the first page of this thread again if someone put a gun to my head. I broke down and cried. Am I upset with the OP, of course not! But would I go back to his haunt - of course not. Not out of offense by any means, but just because I can't look again.

I try to send a chill up my visitors spine, a cold creepy feeling that "something" could get them at any minute. Some people like to gross their visitors out with gore and guts, some people like to make their visitors uncomfortable, some like to entertain them. We are all different and as long as we are not having to consider whether or not a paying visitor would give us return business, then we don't really have to worry. 

You can't please everyone, and you shouldn't try. This is art, an expression. To most of this group, this is definitely not over the top. But I can say that for anyone that has ever lost a child, it would be very hard indeed.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I think it looks GREAT.


----------



## Demon4x4 (Oct 3, 2011)

Must see pic. Also, since no one else mentioned anything about those spare parts, I might be interested.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

D4x4,
PM me if interested.


----------

